# Soft Case



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

What are you guys that shoot bows that are 45" ATA and over using for a soft case? I recently started shooting a Tribute that is 45 ATA and can not find a soft case to use for back and forth trips to the range, I have a big airline approved case that will work but is overkill for a simple trip to the range.

I looked online without any luck, I have a black and orange Easton case that says it measures 47" inside but it is still to short. 

Thanks.


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

I saw this from a previous search http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/archive/index.php/t-2337762.html
but haven't tried it. http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/game-winner-youth-soft-bow-case


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

My next purchase, 47" interior

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/easton-elite-4717-double-bow-case.html


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I have a 4717 and it's great but my 42ATA bows have maybe 2" to spare.
Have you done a trial fit Ren? If not you are welcome to.

Grant


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

Actually, that is what JMLOWE said too. The black and orange Easton with 47" inside is too short.


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

granite14 said:


> Actually, that is what JMLOWE said too. The black and orange Easton with 47" inside is too short.


I just measured my "47" inch Easton case, almost 46" inside. Works great for my 40" Vantage Pros but a no go on the Tribute, close but not quite.

The search continues, post up if anyone comes across anything.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

grantmac said:


> I have a 4717 and it's great but my 42ATA bows have maybe 2" to spare.
> Have you done a trial fit Ren? If not you are welcome to.
> 
> Grant


No I haven't, Riverside has them and I will stick one of my 46" ATA bows in and see next time I am there. Appreciate the heads up. I have a hard case that's 46" inside and it won't fit my bows.... LOL I also have a 50" and that works.


----------



## Gapmaster (May 23, 2002)

Go to FS discount Archery and order a "Neet BC-700 52 inch soft case and you will be happy.
75 bucks I think. I have about a dozen of them and never had a problem.


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

granite14 said:


> I saw this from a previous search http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/archive/index.php/t-2337762.html
> but haven't tried it. http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/game-winner-youth-soft-bow-case


I will check my local Academy, thanks.


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

Gapmaster said:


> Go to FS discount Archery and order a "Neet BC-700 52 inch soft case and you will be happy.
> 75 bucks I think. I have about a dozen of them and never had a problem.


I like the looks of it, the accessory pockets are nice so I can stuff them full of crap I will never use.

I think I am going to order one, thanks.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Gapmaster said:


> Go to FS discount Archery and order a "Neet BC-700 52 inch soft case and you will be happy.
> 75 bucks I think. I have about a dozen of them and never had a problem.


nice!


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

rsarns said:


> My next purchase, 47" interior
> 
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/easton-elite-4717-double-bow-case.html


I have this Easton case, and it fits my Tribute. The wheels bump up on the ends, but it fits. Overall, very nice case.


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

Paul68 said:


> I have this Easton case, and it fits my Tribute. The wheels bump up on the ends, but it fits. Overall, very nice case.


Interesting, I am in spec at 45 on mine with #2 wheels and it won't go.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

I'll snap a pic. Maybe I got lucky on mine. I bought it the same day I was walking out the door with my Tribute, and fit it in the store. Granted, that was 2011, and Easton may have changed up the specs. No reason to cater to the fossils of modern archery.


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

Keep an eye on eBay, I bought an older soft case in good shape for my Oasis, I think it will hold any bow, it's a Kolpin and probably 48 inches, I don't think they still make them.


----------



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

I use Shooting star cases for my recurves and love them, durable, quality made, cheaper than most. 
Also have compound cases up to 48". 
Give them a call to make sure of internal demensions tho. 

http://www.shootingstararchery.com/

Chad


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

Coodster said:


> I use Shooting star cases for my recurves and love them, durable, quality made, cheaper than most.
> Also have compound cases up to 48".
> Give them a call to make sure of internal demensions tho.
> 
> ...


Thanks, those sure look like well built cases and they are available in a 52". I am thinking I need the Hunter case that puts the attached bow quiver outside as well. May get it in camo to match my new Tribute hunting bow I have ordered!


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

A few pics of the Easton soft case, with 2 x bows inside, plus an arrow tube. I've got my Tribute and Montega in it right now; the case is full, but manageable. My ProTec won't squeeze inside - it is too long.


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

I researched the Easton double bow case we were discussing to find out why my Tribute wouldn't fit and discovered Lancaster list the case at 47" and the Easton website list the same case at 46" which is what my interior measurement is. Maybe it has been re-designed? Mine is approx. two years old and the extra inch would probably allow it to fit.


----------

